# Nashbar Trekking Bars



## eidetiken (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been experimenting with different bar setups on my Surly LHT, and found with this setup I can lean over and fold my arms down in front of me; good aero position for high wind. I can shift the rear derailleur with my left hand and the front brakes with my right. Not very stable for turns, but great for something different on long rides.

Anyone else using Trekking bars?

Nashbar Trekking bars, Paul Thumbies, uncut Ergon Grips. Bars are wrapped with old tubes. Temporary adjustable stem.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks comfy! I could see myself doing this if I had one sole dedicated touring rig... nice alternative to drops and aero.


----------



## Spudmonkey (Sep 22, 2013)

I installed them briefly on my Surly Troll. I did not like the way the Ergon grips looked on the bars. Took them off...


----------

